

Ask HN: Is this iPhone hack possible? - joshmlewis
http://joshmlewis.com/?p=337

======
elbrodeur
_I’m not a programmer, much less a hacker, but I thought it would be
interesting to find out from people that are._

The barrier to entry is sufficiently low that you should at least try to
become a hacker -- or even a programmer; you have the requisite curiosity and
imagination.

There are many benefits to learning how things work and what's more; _you can
do it!_

~~~
joshmlewis
Thank you! It's on my plans to learn Python this summer.

------
teilo
"Most people jailbreak their iPhones..."

No, they don't.

"With that ... there is a default user name and password that almost no one
changes I’m sure."

I'm willing to bet the opposite is true. Almost everyone who has a) jailbroken
their iphone, and b) installed OpenSSH on it, has changed the default password
right away.

------
sixcorners
... No one mentioned that this was exactly the problem with iphones jailbroken
early on?

I am disappoint.

<http://www.cellular-news.com/story/40529.php>

------
ianterrell
No. You have to install sshd on the iPhone before you can SSH into it.

~~~
nl
And even then you have to somehow find the IPs, which is pretty hard if they
aren't connected via WiFi.

~~~
gte910h
Bonjour makes finding the phones easy in a restaurant with wifi.

Here's a bit on it (read the answer)
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6241623/ios-bonjour-
over-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6241623/ios-bonjour-over-the-
internet)

------
gossnj
Pretty sure a very low percentage of users jailbreak their iPhones.

